# prob a silly question



## shelllaiken (Feb 12, 2011)

hi everyone im new and im very new to the motorhoming thing. Im used to camping haha.
I am planning on taking the Hymer to Glastonbury this year and was hoping to have a shower. On my very little knowledge i have been into the MH and tried to get hot water without a mains hook up. I cant!
Is this normal? should it run on gas alone? or is it just gas AND electric?
If its gas AND electric, how can i change this so i can get hot water on site 

Thank you in advance 
shell
-x-


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Not a silly question at all, we all need to learn. Welcome to the forum. 
It should run on gas alone. Is your boiler lit? If your boiler is lit and you forgot to remove the outside vent it will go out again pretty quick so check your vent cover is off.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

The default for most Hymer systems is that you can get hot water with gas, and you may also be able to use mains electricity. But some (like ours) run on gas only). It depends on the age of the van and the specification. I expect yours has a Truma combined water and space heater - probably a C4002 or similar. Do you have the instructions, either the Hymer manual or the Truma booklet? Both will explain how to use it.

The problem may be that the Truma temperature safety valve has tripped and dumped the water out of it, so there is nothing to heat. This happens at 4ºC and is designed to protect the unit against frost. It will not reset until the temperature reaches 8ºC. It is a red knob on top of a black plastic housing that is normally located near to the Truma. Have a look and see if the knob is has dropped. It should be pulled up until it clicks and stays in position.

Philip

p.s. welcome to the forum. If you subscribe, there are lots of guides for members on how things work.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Definitely gas alone will provide hot water.

What heater do you have?

Make sure you bleed off the gas fully before trying to start the heater. Also check your bottle isn't nearly empty.

When nearly empty mine would run the hob but not give enough for the heater.


----------



## shelllaiken (Feb 12, 2011)

ah, im going back outside to get the paperwork and to look at the boiler...after i locate it haha. i really have no clue at all. 
thank you for your replies.

I need to sort it so i can have a hot shower haha


----------



## thedriver (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, If your boiler has dumped the water,which it might have this time of year,you will have to fill and bleed off the boiler by running the taps open until all the air is out,then switch on your boiler,a little black box with a temp. wheel on it.
Tell us what model and what year your van is,or beg for a helper in your area!!! it's a lot more simple for someone to show you and run through the van with you watching

Bruce (thedriver)


----------

